# Unfriendly Woodpigeon



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I normally get on with birds I am looking after quite well, within a short time I can get them to eat(which can be difficult with small birds) and I can get them to fall asleep on my lap while I am stroking them. I have found the first woodpigeon baby that I am looking after a tough nut to crack. Even through I have been crop feeding her for almost 2 weeks, she has become no friendlier. When I pick her up she always panics and tries to get away sometimes hurting herself slightly in the process. She has broken several of her new adult feathers that are starting to come through, and I have found damp patches on her skin which I think is mild scrapes that are weeping a little.

I cannot figure if this woody has had some traumatic event happen to her, or if woodies are just difficult to win the trust of. If anyone can tell me more about bringing up woodies or how to get on better with them, I would be grateful.

Thank you, Brian.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

HI Brian,

Don't worry about the Woodie's behaviour, that's absolutely normal.
The only time I've ever had a young woodie hand tame was when it had been reared from a tiny baby.
I have a youngster atm and it hisses and grunts when I go near. Adults are even worse to handle as rescues so I have to cover their heads with a soft cloth or towel when dealing with wounds etc as that's the only way to keep them quiet.

I just do what I need to do for them and put them straight back into their cage or carrier to keep any stress to a minimum. They're just totally different temperaments to ferals.
good luck

Janet


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, that's good to know it is not something I am doing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wild birds act.... well , wild. That is a good thing as hopefully she will return there.


----------

